# City Island: a slice of New England in the Bronx!



## editor (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to believe that this little island is in the Bronx, New York!



























More photos:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/city-island-bronx-new-york.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/city-island-bronx-new-york-1.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/city-island-bronx-new-york-2.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/city-island-bronx-new-york-3.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/pelham-bay-park.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Hard to believe that this little island is in the Bronx, New York!
> 
> More photos:
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/city-island-bronx-new-york.html
> ...


 

what a pretty little town


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2008)

So has no one here been? It's a great, out-of-the-way place to visit if you're in NYC!


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Jan 7, 2008)

Good pictures, Editor.

City Island is a nice little place to poke around for a day trip  A couple of years ago I actually considered moving there. You can still find houses and apartments for rent at reasonable prices ($1000-1500 for a 2 bedroom flat a la Craigslist). 

If you don't have to commute to midtown everyday and not afraid of wild winter storms this could be ... paradise!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2008)

Concrete Meadow said:
			
		

> If you don't have to commute to midtown everyday and not afraid of wild winter storms this could be ... paradise!


It must get very cold there in the winter. 

We got chatting to one of the diner owners and she said that her kid goes to school in Manhattan every day, which must give the kid a bit of a cool double existence - part city slicker, part rural bumpkin!


----------



## D (Jan 8, 2008)

Holy hell - when did you go there? I wish I'd gone with you.  I was, no doubt, carting myself all over bleedin' midtown when you visited.

I don't think I've ever been there!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2008)

D said:
			
		

> Holy hell - when did you go there? I wish I'd gone with you.  I was, no doubt, carting myself all over bleedin' midtown when you visited.


I think you were!


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great ! What a contrast ! 

You obviously didnt catch the 1.23 train back from Pelham Bay Park.


what are the "brown snakes" you mention - not poisenous I take it ?


----------

